# [Biete] XFX GTX260/216 896MB



## DRF1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!


Biete hier meine XFX GTX260 / 216 an!
*

Technische Daten:
*

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 

  Subvendor:  XFX Pine Group (1682) 

  Chipsatz:  GT200 

  Tech.:  65 nm 

  RAM:  896 MB GDDR3 

  RAM-Takt:  999 MHz 

  Width:  448 bit 

  Bandwith:  111.9 GB/s 

  Core-Takt:  576 MHz 

  Shaders:  216 (DX 10.0) 

  Shader-Takt:  1242 MHz 

  Fillrate:  16.1 GPixel/s | 40.3 GTexel/s

*Bilder:*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf0425ytvj.jpg 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf04223ohi.jpg 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf04216s9o.jpg 

*Referenzen* 


Rechnung vom 30.06.2009 (Alternate) liegt als Kopie bei, da auf der 
Rechnung noch mein Q9550 steht. Die Karte wurde nie übertaktet.

Dabei sind die Treiber-CD, Assassins Creed I, 2x 4Pin Molex auf 6Pin und
 ein Adapter von S-Video auf VGA-Chinch (glaube ich - nie benutzt, das 
Ding).


Preis beim Kauf waren 169,90€.


Mein Preis: *70€*


Versand via Hermes (inklusive)!


Freue mich über ernstgemeinte Angebote! 

Läuft noch im SysP-Forum!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2010)

Dann biete ich mal 70€.


----------



## DRF1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

80€ und sie ist dir...? Darunter möchte ich eigentlich ungern gehen...


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2010)

DRF1976 schrieb:


> 80€ und sie ist dir...? Darunter möchte ich eigentlich ungern gehen...


Kann ich selbst schon verstehen, nur wäre die Karte für einen Freund von mir der seit ca. 5 Wochen nach einer geeigneten Gaming-Karte von Nvidia sucht und max. 70€ inkl. ausgeben will. 
Daher muss ich leider passen, sorry.
Aber du wirst bestimmt jmd finden der dir 80€ oder mehr dafür zahlen wird. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DRF1976 (3. November 2010)

*Da sich mein Interessent nicht mehr meldet, steht die karte weiterhin zum verkauf*


----------



## DRF1976 (5. Dezember 2010)

*PUSH* und gleichzeitiges Senken des Preises auf *70,-€* !


----------

